# xorg no va ni con vesa ni con driver nvidia

## 46dude

Hola, después de unos cuantos añitos sin usar Gentoo he decidido volver a instalarlo en un portátil y no he tenido ningún problema salvo a la hora de instalar Xorg. He seguido la guía oficial con cuidado en la configuración del kernel y he seguido lal guía de Nvidia también. Usar Xorg con Vesa se me hace imposible por el error que posteo abajo y la instalación del driver de Nvidia también rompe. 

Pego la parte relevante:

[  2324.472] vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver

[  2324.472] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[  2324.472] (EE)

[  2324.472] (EE) Backtrace:

[  2324.473] (EE) 0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x48) [0x585908]

[  2324.473] (EE) 1: X (0x400000+0x189809) [0x589809]

[  2324.473] (EE) 2: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f3c4767a000+0x34ef0) [0x7f3c476aeef0]

[  2324.473] (EE)

[  2324.473] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

[  2324.474] (EE)

Fatal server error:

[  2324.474] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[  2324.474] (EE)

[  2324.474] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[  2324.474] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  2324.474] (EE)

VIDEO_CARDS tiene puesto "nvidia vesa". Lo que no estoy seguro del todo es que dichas flags estén siendo usadas en todos los paquetes de los que dependia Xorg-server ya que no estoy seguro de haberlas puesto hasta llevar la mitad de las dependencias de xorg-server compiladas. De ser así como sería el uso correcto de emerge para asegurarme de su correcta compilación?

Gracias de antemano. Por cierto el log de nvidia es:

   /usr/src/linux-4.0.5-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build:258: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo '/tmp/selfgz1789/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.125/kerne$

   make[4]: *** [/tmp/selfgz1789/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.125/kernel/nv.o] Error 1

   /usr/src/linux-4.0.5-gentoo/Makefile:1390: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo '_module_/tmp/selfgz1789/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.125/kernel'

   make[3]: *** [_module_/tmp/selfgz1789/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.125/kernel] Error 2

   Makefile:145: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo 'sub-make'

   make[2]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

   NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

   nvidia.ko failed to build!

   Makefile:250: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo 'module'

   make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

   makefile:59: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo 'module'

   make: *** [module] Error 2

-> Error.

----------

## esteban_conde

Leete algun manual para compilar "nouveau" en el kernel, "nv" no parece que responda, de todas formas y mientras buscas ese manual podias pegarnos la salida de "lspci |grep -i vga" sin las comillas.

Suerte.

----------

## 46dude

Gracias compañero, pero si quisiera usar nouveau lo intentaría y no es el caso.

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)

Esa es la salida del comando. La versión de los drivers de Nvidia es correcta, pues ya la verifique con la propia Nvidia.

De todas formas ahora sólo fallan los drivers propietarios, vesa ya funciona trás retocar algunas cosillas en el kernel.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues entonces prueba a instalar nvidia-drivers.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Asegúrate de que al comilar el kernel NO has incluido drivers para nvidia, sólo VESA. Si lo hubieras hecho podrían chocar con el driver propietario.

Saludos,

----------

## 46dude

Esteban si te fijas en el mensaje original ya pone que al tratar de instalar nvidia-drivers se produce un error difícil de arreglar.

pcmaster, gracias por la indicación pero ya lo he revisado varias veces y no viene por ahí el fallo.

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Que te dice "gcc-config -l"?.

¿Conpilas el kernel con genkernel?.

----------

## pcmaster

Supongo que ya lo habrás comprobado, pero por si acaso...

¿El enlace /uss/src/linux está apuntando hacia las fuentes del kernel correctas?

Puedes comprobarlo con un eselect kernel list.

----------

## cameta

¿Es muy antiguo ese portatil?

Creo haber leído que los drivers propietarios no funcionaban con las versiones más antiguas de las tarjetas nvidia.

----------

## Pipeng

Holis, bueno resumiendo y tomando en parte lo que han dicho, podrias publicar el lspci porfa?

siguiente, en el kernel es necesario los dirvers de video ponerlos como modulos muy importante so pones asi cuando quieras probar lo unico que tienes que hacer es añadir en algun archivo idealmente un archivo separado en /etc/modprobe.d "blacklist DRIVER" asi puedes probar sin recompilar a cada rato, ten cuidado con los framebuffer como dicen las guias ya que estos tienen que estar desactivados, personalmente es raro el error del nucleo, ya que he compilado nvidia con otros componenetes como vesa y me ha funcionado, puede que el error sea otro

Ademas si pones los drivers directamente en el nucleo pueden chocar, puede que este sea el caso, cuando los pones como modulos el sistema automaticamente puede cargarlos y descargarlos, me ha pasado con intel y nvidia pero me parece raro con vase, este generalmente se descarga cuando se encuentra otro. 

verifica si tienes la use symlink en el kernel utilizado, si es gentoo-sources añade a algun archivo en /etc/portage/package.use 

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources symlink
```

Ahora me parece extraño el error, si no es un error tuyo seria un bug, bueno ademas creo que seria necesario que publicaras el make.conf para ver las flags del compilador, si agregaste despues las use del xorg es necesario correr emerge con las nuevas use

```
emerge --with-bdeps=y -aUDNu @world
```

----------

